# Mousse



## southerncook (Oct 9, 2004)

bump....help


----------



## merstarr (Oct 10, 2004)

What's your question????


----------



## merstarr (Oct 10, 2004)

What's your question????


----------



## southerncook (Oct 10, 2004)

Was to put this somewhere else, I was trying to cut back on butter in the mousse recipe I had, but I probably just need to not eat as much..


----------

